# coarse graining (matemáticas)



## tia_chofi

Hola!

Estoy tratando de traducir cierto artículo científico y me topé con una palabra compuesta: *coarse graining* Sé su significado en inglés pero me gustaría una traducción decente.

En el contexto científico:_coarse graining is a mathematical method that is used  to compare physical theories that are defined at different scales (say for instance length scales,like the atomical and astronomical ones).  _ 

Si alguien me puede ayudar (en el foro de términos especializados no he tenido éxito hasta ahora :-(  )  

Gracias.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Este hilo quizá te sea de utilidad.


----------



## chics

Si supieras explicar el contexto -además de la frase- y/o explicar qué tipo de método es, seguro que habría más gente que te podría ayudar.


----------



## tia_chofi

Hola!

Pues bien, el contexto en física es el siguiente: Cuando se quiere describir un material, lo podemos hacer en dos formas: Una es tomar un microscopio y observar la estructura de la materia y la segunda es olvidarse del microscopio y sólo observar su volumen, apariencia, magnetización, etc...
Pero se puede ir de las observaciones microscópicas a las que vemos a simple vista mediante este proceso de *coarse graining*, que es análogo a ir quitando precisión al microscopio hasta no necesitarlo para observar el material.
Espero que el con este contexto, alguien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## rholt

...es como macroscopico en vez de microscopico.
a groso modo en vez de en detalla.


----------



## rafaelbg

grosso modo es buena traducción.
definicion
Seria incorrecto


----------



## tia_chofi

Hola!

En realidad _grosso modo_ sería una buena traducción en otro contexto. *coarse graining* sería como una acción, a mi se ocurría la traducción como _*engrosamiento*_, estará bien?


----------



## rafaelbg

Es cierto, quizás "grosso modo" resulte en una frase ambigua.
Otra opcion podría ser: "comparación a grandes rasgos" o "por similitud de grandes rasgos".
Engrosamiento me suena algo chocante. Aunque esto no significa que no sea adecuada.


----------



## Zero_Burningheart

Les agradezco muchísimo a todos los que intervinieron, pues no podía determinar qué era "coarser crystals" y finalmente pude adaptar el concepto (en Minería, Plantas de KNO3)

Que tengan un excelente día!! CARPE DIEM!!! ^.^


----------



## k-in-sc

Welcome to the forum!
"Coarser crystals": "cristales más gruesos"


----------



## Zero_Burningheart

Sip!! En efecto, así lo reeemplacé en el texto. Muchas gracias por la bienvenida. K-in-sc

(que gran elección de imagen de avatar. Sólo nuestra tonta especie pudo darle tan mala fama y connotación de tonto al más inteligente de los equinos ^.^)

Que tengas un gran día!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

You too!
(That mule is like donkeys in that she is intelligent enough not to want to work too hard, XD)


----------



## Zero_Burningheart

^.^

Siii!!! Soy un ferviente creyente en las palabras de Baloo...

"Busca lo más vital no más, lo que es necesidad no más y olvídate de la preocupación. Tan sólo, lo más esencial sin nada más ambicionar y la Naturaleza te lo da" (...) "NUNCA DEL TRABAJO HAY QUE ABUSAR..." [Es el verdadero fundador del Hakuna Matata]

Thanks a lot, again. Have a very very nice day tomorrow and after...


----------

